# possible enclosure for my B. vagans



## jmhendric (Apr 29, 2007)

Posted in the diss form on humidity reqiurements for vagans would love to house him in this terrarrium.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 29, 2007)

Gorgeous enclosure! I wouldn't put a B.vagans in it though, they like it dry. I would put an Acanthoscurria geniculata in there. Some say they like it dry, others a bit moist, but they come from a moist area, so I think an A.genic would work great.


----------



## Natemass (Apr 29, 2007)

agreed with paul


----------



## jmhendric (Apr 29, 2007)

http://arachnophiliac.info/burrow/caresheets/brachypelma_vagans.htm
This care sheet says that vagans is a med to high humidity requirement.
Also a reply to my post in the diss forum stating they are found in a variety of cliamates.  This is why I am posting thanx for the replies but I am getting mixed opinions:?


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't go from caresheets, I go from experience. This is a forum so there will always be mixed opinions. 

To clear things up I say go with what you want, yes you can put a vagans in there, but from "my experience", they like it dry, so "I" wouldn't put my vagans in an enclosure like that. You can though, if you'd like too. It's a trial and error kind of thing, you'll see if she likes it or not in a couple of days. The extra moisture won't kill her.


----------



## jmhendric (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanx I will look for another species to add any suggestions?  Would prefer something that wont web up the terrarrium to much.  Also a few more pics of some moss I just added today


----------



## iluvspydrz (May 2, 2007)

i would say to put something like a. avic. in there... i had a male who did better in humidity, although they are climbers and tend to web a little, but the idea would be great for an avic sp. that enjoys humidity if it were a higher tank with climbing abilities


----------



## mitchell123 (May 2, 2007)

I disagree with keeping them dry allthough the do well in these conditions, brachypelma vagans are also found next to small rivers ,where the ground is moist in these areas the are very high populated that's means the thrive in these areas (dont now the name of the location sry) i think that's the ideal enviremont for brachypelma vagans i also keep mine this way en they do perfect.


----------



## speedreader (May 2, 2007)

This looks rrrravishing. I can see that the moss is alive. What about the other plants? Could you give their names, please?
A T should pay you rent to live in this place.


----------



## jmhendric (May 5, 2007)

Thats cool to hear from someone that is keeping theirs under the same conditions. And also to confirm they do well under them in the wild and captivity.  Just the info I was waiting for I will add the Vagans to it's new enclosure tonight   And thanx for the comp on the terrarium yes all the plants are live.  Googyera schlectendaliana , Selaginella kraussiana, Spathiphyllum ,to name a few and the moss I collected from the wild.


----------

